# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Gran Mago Gang!

## Ale!

Hola chicos! Después de mis vacaciones por Barcelona y de las correspondientes visitas mágicas he de deciros para los que aun no lo sepais, que el Mago Gang tiene un restaurante (chino, por supuesto) en el carrer de l'oblit (calle del olvido) nº3 Junto al Paseo Maragall.

Estuve el otro día cenando (por segunda vez ya) y la verdad es que la cena esta muy buena y con los cafés va de mesa en mesa haciendo juegos (cartomagia casi siempre). Calidad! tanto en comida como en magia! es un sitio de p. madre para ir a pasar una noche con la familia, amigos etc. por el tema de hacer algo diferente, muy recomendable!!!

Pues eso, para todo aquel de barna o que pase por ahi que no lo supiera!!! A ver magia mientras se cena!

----------


## letang

Este mago salió un día en el programa de Buenafuente.

Cuando fue el Congreso Nacional en Barcelona organizamos una cena alternativa a la cena de gala y yo propuse que fuera en ese restaurante. Perohabía mucha gente reticente a la comida china, y pese a aclararles que no es la típica comida cantonesa que se come en todos los chinos sino que es comida casera, con ingredientes naturales, etcétera, la idea no cuajó.

Al final la hicimso en el Fresh&Co pero fue igual de buena e interesante.  :Wink1: 

A ver si la próxima vez que esté por Barna convenzo a alguien para que venga conmigo a ese restaurante. Me apetece probar auténtica comida china y si hay magia de postre, mejor que mejor.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ale!

Pues la verdad es que esta mu bien... las pastas las hace él a mano (hay pantallas por el restaurante que sale haciendola en directo) y la comida no tiene nada que ver con la de un chino cualquiera... el pollo sabe a pollo y esas cosas! jejeje... Esta bien, no es barato como para ir a diario pero bueno... de vez en cuando no esta nada mal!!

----------


## shark

> Pues la verdad es que esta mu bien... las pastas las hace él a mano (hay pantallas por el restaurante que sale haciendola en directo) y la comida no tiene nada que ver con la de un chino cualquiera... el pollo sabe a pollo y esas cosas! jejeje... Esta bien, no es barato como para ir a diario pero bueno... de vez en cuando no esta nada mal!!


Y no me trajiste nada :Confused:

----------


## Ella

es que es precisamente españa es donde la comida "china" deja mucho, mushicimo que desear, aunque tambien me parece que pasa igual en europa en general....
supongo que la dificultad de conseguir buenos productos para cocinar cobra factura a los paladares.
en america  la comida china es cantonesa y no tiene nada que ver con lo que se sirve aqui...
de hecho creo que el arroz 3 delicias es español

habra que pasarse por barcelona, pues!!

pd: ale! yo pensaba que vivias en argentina...

----------


## shark

> es que es precisamente españa es donde la comida "china" deja mucho, mushicimo que desear, aunque tambien me parece que pasa igual en europa en general....
> supongo que la dificultad de conseguir buenos productos para cocinar cobra factura a los paladares.
> en america  la comida china es cantonesa y no tiene nada que ver con lo que se sirve aqui...
> de hecho creo que el arroz 3 delicias es español
> 
> habra que pasarse por barcelona, pues!!
> 
> pd: ale! yo pensaba que vivias en argentina...


No, esta en ourense y le piso los juegos en las actuaciones para meterle presión... y funciona!!!!! Cada vez lo hace mejor. (no hay nada como tener un ka bron al lado metiendote presión) : mrgreen:

----------


## Ale!

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> es que es precisamente españa es donde la comida "china" deja mucho, mushicimo que desear, aunque tambien me parece que pasa igual en europa en general....
> supongo que la dificultad de conseguir buenos productos para cocinar cobra factura a los paladares.
> en america  la comida china es cantonesa y no tiene nada que ver con lo que se sirve aqui...
> de hecho creo que el arroz 3 delicias es español
> 
> habra que pasarse por barcelona, pues!!
> 
> ...


No voy a hacer comentarios al respecto!! bueno, si los voy a hacer... eres un mamón!!! Pisarle juegos recién comprados a un novato... tié delito!!!!!! 

Ella, no soy Alé... soy Ale! jeje... a mi tb me rallo ponerme Ale en este foro por si alguien se confundía... pero es como me llamo, o como me llaman... Alé a parte de ser argentino es cientos de miles de veces mejor mago que yo!!!!

----------


## magik mackey

el gran gang, gran persona excelente judoka retirado, gran aficionado a la magia y a la comida, cuando dejo decompetir en judo, abbrio el restaurante unico en barcelona con una cocina cantonesa de "calidad" un servicio inmejorable, y espectaculo en la mesa, no slo cuando te traen la comida con presentaciones espectaculares si no que con el cafe viene gang y te hace unos juegos siempre de calidad y con una tecnica depurada, caro no se si se puede considerar caro comer bien y ver un espectaculode magia en tu mesa por unos euros.
por el restaurante suelen ir habiualmente la flor y nata de la magia de barcelona (lease miembros de la SEI) etc..
 si venis por barcelona es de visita indispensable

----------


## Ale!

> el gran gang, gran persona excelente judoka retirado, gran aficionado a la magia y a la comida, cuando dejo decompetir en judo, abbrio el restaurante unico en barcelona con una cocina cantonesa de "calidad" un servicio inmejorable, y espectaculo en la mesa, no slo cuando te traen la comida con presentaciones espectaculares si no que con el cafe viene gang y te hace unos juegos siempre de calidad y con una tecnica depurada, caro no se si se puede considerar caro comer bien y ver un espectaculode magia en tu mesa por unos euros.
> por el restaurante suelen ir habiualmente la flor y nata de la magia de barcelona (lease miembros de la SEI) etc..
>  si venis por barcelona es de visita indispensable


De acuerdo con todo lo que has dicho! Y lo de caro... a ver caro no es.. la primera vez que fui si que lo recuerdo mas caro (25€ por cabeza o asi) pero esta segunda fueron 15 por cabeza o asi.. asi que caro caro no es

----------


## letang

El otro día me dejé yo 13€ por cabeza en un chino de los típicos y pidiendo menú, bebiendo agua y sin postre.

Así que pagar 15 o 20€ por una comida de verdad, que no sea enlatada, y además con espectáculo, es una ganga.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

¿Y la dirección es?

Por cierto, el arroz 3 delicias sí que es "típico de china". En shangai sirven el arroz con infinitas combinaciones de ingredientes incluida la clásica tortilla + jamon dulce y guisantes... y son restaurantes autoctonos. (joia carta, suerte que habia fotos!)

Ahora sé que se le puede llamar sanxianchaofan
san (3)
xian (delicias?)
chaofan (arroz frito)

----------


## angelilliks

Ya que habláis tan bien de él tendré que ir algún día, a ver si consigo compañía femenina para ir, o en su defecto compañía a secas. Que ir solo a los sitios es de tristes  :Lol:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Podemos hacer una quedada alli :roll: nose si seria recomendable :shock:

----------


## Ale!

> ¿Y la dirección es?
> 
> Por cierto, el arroz 3 delicias sí que es "típico de china". En shangai sirven el arroz con infinitas combinaciones de ingredientes incluida la clásica tortilla + jamon dulce y guisantes... y son restaurantes autoctonos. (joia carta, suerte que habia fotos!)
> 
> Ahora sé que se le puede llamar sanxianchaofan
> san (3)
> xian (delicias?)
> chaofan (arroz frito)



La dirección es: carrer de l'oblit nº3 , esta por la zona del pg. maragall... y lo de hacer la quedada alli... anda que no molaría... me apunto hasta yo!!! jejeje ademas tengo entendido que gang suele pasarse de vez en cuando por la SEI de barna.. hablarlo con él que seguro que está encantao!

----------


## magik mackey

Lo de la quedada seria genial yo me apunto ya mismo ( soy vecino de gang) y no solo el va por la SEI, si no que la SEI y otros magos van por ahi habitualmente los miercoles ya que es un dia que no va tanto publico y asi podemos compartir nuestras cosas de magia en un ambiente mas nuestro sin tener que ocultarnos d ojos profanos, ya sabeis si se hace la queada enun miercoles coincidiremos con magos de la SEI y otros de la ciudad condal, seria una buen oportunidad de conocernos personalmete.,
 la direccion que ha dado Ale es la correcta por paseig maragall junto a la plaza maragall

----------

